# Husqvarna 135 carving setup



## Jeff200sx (May 8, 2015)

Hi there I was looking for some info to help put a carving bar on my husky 135 it's on standard 3/8 14" setup now and I'm thinking of staying at that length of carving bar. Some people have mentioned the quarter tip is a bit of a better option than the dime tip and not much of a difference in terms of usage, from my research it would appear if I stick with quarter tips I can avoid having to change sprocket down to 1/4 (hard to find info on the 135)???? This would be handy as funds are very tight at the moment, but would I be better off with the dime tip from the get go? 
My options for the carving bar would be Oregon and stihl as I have dealers near by although they know very little about the carving side of things.


----------



## fatgraderman (May 10, 2015)

I didn't do a lengthy search, but I didn't find a 1/4" spur for your Husky either. Some for 136's. It really depends on what you're carving. I've seen one good carver do excellent work with a 14" arborist bar. My stuff is pretty crude, and I'm pretty dependent on my 8mm Stihl bars. You're likely looking at Oregon sculpter bars for your Husky. The holes for the chain tensioner might be in a different place- my Stihl bars won't fit my Echo because of that but the Oregon bars will have multiple holes so they fit everything.. I also have a Cannon bar and I really like it.


----------



## Jeff200sx (May 10, 2015)

Yeah it's strange, a lot of the bar selector tools etc don't list the 135 for some reason? Seems to be nearly identical to a 435 from some of the comparisons I have seen in my searches. I must admit the way husky sets their model numbers makes little to no sense to me. I would have thought it more logical to have the range numbered in an ascending fashion matching the engine size/quality of the unit. I was considering a 236 till I was told the 135 was considerably better and on offer for £70 less with another dealer. 
Anyways it cuts well, my only issue would be the bar tip jumps about a bit compared to my other saw but it could be a breaking in issue as I've noticed it getting a touch harder to start and it's souttered out a few times on idle the last time I used it


----------

